# Frage zu Alexa und co.



## Rallyesport (9. März 2019)

Hallo Leute ne kurze Vorgeschichte zu meinem Anliegen. 

Ich hab mich bisher wenig um Alexa, Siry, Cortana und Co. gekümmert da es in meinen Augen nur Spielzeug ist und ich dafür nicht wirklich Verwendung habe. 
Bei meinen Eltern sieht die Sache aber anders aus.
Mein Vater ist durch eine Krankheit Bettlägerig geworden und motorisch extrem eingeschränkt. 
Bisher haben sich meine Eltern immer so beholfen das mein Vater ruft und meine Mutter dann quasi die Fernbedienung für ihn spielt. 
Das ist natürlich kein Dauerzustand und ich hab mir Gedanken gemacht was man an der Situation ändern könnte. 

Am wichtigsten wäre es wenn mein Vater im Fall der Fälle Hilfe rufen könnte, sei etwas mit meiner Mutter, oder wenn er alleine daheim ist die Feuerwehr ect. falls was wäre.
Kann man also ein Telefon mit Alexa koppeln und somit über Alexa anrufen und angerufen werden? 
Des weiteren haben meine Eltern im Schlafzimmer keinen SAT Anschluss, mein Vater schaut momentan über einen Laptop Fernsehen, meistens Mediathek vom Öffentlich Rechtlichen Fernsehen, oder sonst halt was man so findet, auch mal Youtube oder so. 
Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit von einem Sat Receiver über W-Lan das Bild auf ein TV zu übertragen das man dann im Schlafzimmer aufstellen könnte?

Gibt es Plug und Play nachrüstbare smarte Lichtschalter und oder Steckdosen die sich über Alexa steuern lassen? Bzw, wenn ja, was ist empfehlenswert?
So könnte er sich wenigstens selbst das Licht an und aus schalten. 

Oder hat vll noch jemand ne andere Idee, wie man da die ganze Situation ein wenig erleichtern könnte. 
Mir kam halt gestern durch Zufall die Idee mit Alexa und dachte ich frage mal hier nach, wird ja sicher der eine oder andere so ein Ding zuhause stehen haben.

Beste Grüße RS


----------



## HisN (9. März 2019)

Ja, Telefon kann man koppeln. Muss halt das Telefon mit sich bringen.
Hängt vom Receiver ab. Manche sollen es ja können Streams direkt per IP weiterzugeben. 
Ja, gibt Lichtschalter und Steckdosen, die man über Alexa steuern kann.
Ganz preiswert ist z.b. sowas 
D-Link WI-Fi SmartPlug: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Falls ihr ne Fritzbox habt, gehen natürlich auch die Fritz-Dect-Teile.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. März 2019)

Na das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an  
Meine Eltern haben nen Speedport von der Telekom, ob das nun ne Fritzbox ist, bzw kompatibel mit den Fritzteilen, glaube ich aber nicht.
Beim Receiver müsste ich dann mal nach so einem suchen. 
Dann wäre es ja auch möglich vom Receiver auf den Laptop zu übertragen? 
Das würde dann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen und man bräuchte nicht unbedingt nen Fernseher noch zusätzlich aufhängen.


----------



## HisN (10. März 2019)

Ich bin (mangels SAT-Anlage, wir haben Kabel-TV) bei den Receivern überfragt. Am Ende reicht sowas
Telestar Digibit Twin Satelliten-IP Netzwerk Transmitter (HDTV, 2 SAT Eingaenge, 1 LAN Ausgang) silber: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video falls Du den Receiver nicht ganz ersetzen möchtest.


----------



## Gimmick (10. März 2019)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Oder hat vll noch jemand ne andere Idee, wie man da die ganze Situation ein wenig erleichtern könnte.
> Mir kam halt gestern durch Zufall die Idee mit Alexa und dachte ich frage mal hier nach, wird ja sicher der eine oder andere so ein Ding zuhause stehen haben.
> 
> Beste Grüße RS



Je nachdem wie eingeschränkt die Motorik ist und wie das allgemeine Befinden ist, würde ich noch eine "Hausnotrufanlage" anschaffen. Den Knopf zum direkten Rufen gibt es als Armband, um den Hals, an der Wand usw. Und ein elektrisch verstellbares Pflegebett mit Fernbedienung (teuer teuer teuer).

Was mit Alexa auch ginge, wäre z.B. Rollos hoch/runter und Thermostat.


----------



## Rallyesport (10. März 2019)

@ HisN, ja das wäre gut weil der Receiver ist nämlich nen guter Technisat und auch noch nicht sonderlich alt. 
@Gimmick, Hausnotrufanalge habe ich schon angelaiert und ein Pflegebett ist natürlich vorhanden  
Das hat aber soweit ich informiert bin alles die Krankenkasse übernommen (Gott sei Dank) 

Mir ging es eher darum das er selbst was machen kann und nicht für alles auf jemand anderes angewiesen ist. 
Weil ich mir die ganze Sache ja nun schon länger angucken kann wie das läuft und es da nahe liegt das es gut wäre er könnte so rudimentäre Dinge selbst machen. 
Mit den Rollos wird schwer da liegt leider kein Kabel, das habe ich schon vor zehn Jahren machen wollen als renoviert wurde aber wie die Alten so sind, nee brauch ich nicht


----------



## airXgamer (10. März 2019)

Wir haben hier die kleine EXIP von Kathrein stehen, wenn sie läuft ist alles gut, aber empfehlen würde ich das Teil nicht. Schlecht zu warten (welcher Depp legt die Konfigurationsoberfläche auf Port 9527? Den muss ich jedes mal suchen, wenn ich das Teil neustarten will) und der VLC läuft nicht in der aktuellsten Version, er findet die Kanäle im UPnP nicht mehr. Flüssiger Stream läuft nur im LAN und im 5Ghz WLAN dicht an der Fritzbox, alles andere ist zu langsam, da ruckelt das Bild.


----------



## P2063 (11. März 2019)

Telefonieren ist momentan mit den Assistenten nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, was leider auch Notrufe einschließt. Alexa kann sich zwar mit dem Android Telefonbuch synchronisieren, Anrufe funktionieren aber nur mit Kontakten die ebenfalls Echo-Lautsprecher bestzen. Google Home kann zwar per VOIP "normale" Telefonanrufe sowohl zu Kontakten als auch beliebigen Rufnummern durchführen, alelrdings ist die Funktion momentan nur in den USA und kanada verfügbar. 

Was ich aber für deinen Fall ganz praktisch erachte ist aber schon mal die Durchsage- bzw Hausruf-Funktion die beide können, dann muss man nicht mehr durchs halbe Haus brüllen sondern sagt nur in normalem Tonfall "Hey/Ok Google, Nachricht an alle/Wohnzimmer/Küche/... ich brauche XYZ" und die Nachricht wird auf allen (oder dem entsprechenden Zimmer zugewiesenen) Geräten abgespielt.

Licht schalten ist quasi die Paradedisziplin der Assistenten. Anfangen könnt ihr ja mit einem Starterset z.B. Philips Hue oder etwas günstiger die Pendants von Osram oder Ikea, wobei qualitativ was die Reaktiosngeschwindigkeit, Dimmbarkeit und die Farben bei Hue wirkich am besten sind. Damit lassen sich auch zahlreiche Routinen abbilden, etwa ein Wecklicht, blinkende Alarme bei bestimmten Ereignissen, zusammen mit IFTTT sind da der Kreativität quasi keine Grenzen gesetzt. Aber selbst wenn es "nur" für ein/ausschalten genutzt wird ist das denke ich schon eine ziemliche Erleichterung mit der Sprachbedienung. Die einfache Variante wäre, einfach nur Bridge einrichten, Lampe austauschen, fertig. Dann muss aber der Lichtschalter trotzem an sein. Wenn man das nicht möchte, gibt es spezielle Unterputzschalter z.B. von Gira die sind aber wirklich teuer und bieten abgesehen von der "ausschaltüberbrückung" keinen wirklichen Mehrwert.

Was den TV angeht ist es kompliziert. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dein Vater kann noch eine Fernbedienung bedienen und ist nicht ausschließlich auf Sprachsteuerung angewiesen? Dann wäre ein SAT IP Receiver vermutlich umzusetzen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es da mittlerweile auch Geräte mit Wlan gibt. Alternativ kann ich (leider auch teuer) die Android TV Geräte von Sony zusammen mit einem beliebigen IPTV Dienst empfehlen. (geht auch mit Sat oder Kabel, aber hab keinen entsprechenden Anschluss mehr da ich quasi gar kein TV schaue)
Mit der neuen Funktion von Google Home auch verkettete Befehle zu verstehen ist das noch mal einfacher und komfortabler geworden, z.b. sagt man einfach nur noch "OK Google, schalt den Fernseher (im $Zimmer) an und zeige $Sendername" und er macht genau das. Genauso geht auch "zeige Serie auf Netflix" oder "spiele Radiosendername". (Radio geht natürlich auch über den Lautsprecher ohne TV via Spotify, sogar ohne extra account)

Alternativ zum TV Empfang kannst du auch einfach (wenn der TV nicht sowieso schon Chromecast/Anycast/Samsungmirrordings...) unterstützt einen Chromecast dran stecken. Bedienung über den Assistant ist nahezu identisch "zeige xyz auf Chromecast" oder eben das Cast-Logo in der entsprechenden mediathek App anklicken. Fast alle von den ÖR, 7TV (die komplette Pro7/Sat1 Gruppe) und viele andere Sender unterstützen das mittlerweile auch für Live TV, lediglich RTL stellt sich da von den größeren Sendern noch etwas quer.

Eine Smarte Türklingel wäre vielleicht auch interessant, da gibt es die verschiedensten Möglichkeiten von bloß Kamerabild aufs Handy um dem Postboten zu sagen dass er das Paket auf die Terrasse legen soll bis zu Türöffnern um (nur Beispiel, ka ob das bei deinem Vater nötig ist) Essen auf Rädern oder Pflegepersonal rein zu lassen.

Roomba Saug- und Wischroboter lassen sich z.B. auch per Sprachbefehl vom Assistenten steuern. 
Oder noch so ein klassischers Einsatzgebiet, diverse Heizungsthermostate.

€: Was die elektrischen Rolladen Gurtwickler angeht gibt es auch welche die nicht unterputz montiert werden müssen. Eine Steckdose wird sich ja vermutlich in 2-3 Meter Entfernung vom Fenster finden lassen. Die neueren Modelle haben auch eine Batteriereserve, dann muss man das Netzteilkabel nicht dauerhaft dran lassen sondern es reicht, den Gurtwickler einmal pro Woche aufzuladen. Weiß aber nicht ob es sowas auch schon vernetzt mit App/Assistantsteuerung gibt.


----------



## Rallyesport (16. März 2019)

Hallo sorry das ich erst etwas später hier reingeschaut habe, naja das liest sich ja soweit schonmal ganz gut 
Mit dem TV muss ich wirklich schauen, ich hab aber auch einen Weg gefunden wie ich das mit einem normalen Kabel und Receiver erledigen kann, das ist ja dann schonmal was. Da braucht es dann auch nicht den ganzen anderen Geraffel.
Aber das mit dem Licht schalten ect muss ich mir wirklich anschauen, ich gehe davon aus sowas gibt es auch von Merten.
Da würde es ja quasi reichen nur einen Lichtschalter und eine oder zwei Steckdosen zu modifizieren  

Dass das telefonieren noch nicht so gut läuft ist aber nicht so toll, habe aber jetzt mal geschaut das er nen Hausnotruf bekommt, das ist dann schonmal etwas.


----------

